# R35 rear bumper\HPC issue



## bcoles (Mar 1, 2011)

Guys,

Any advice please....

My rear bumper seemed to not quite meet 100% flush at the top near the side light, where it meets the side panel. I just took it our of HPC Westway who have had it 3 days and said they have tried removing and realigning it, but to no success, and its not there issue as the car has had rear parking sensors fitted, which means the warranty will not cover a new bumper, and they will charge me if i want them to try again for labour.

Its really annoying, and i wish to get the car looking at it should, they have also damaged a little of the white wrap on the bumper, and although small, I just feel its bot good enough. I have told them i want them to try aligning the bumper again and pay for a wrap on the bumper, i don't hold much hope, if the response it not helpful, what is the best approach, a solicitor or letter to Nissan UK?

Thanks


----------



## bcoles (Mar 1, 2011)

note to add, it has been suggested the slight 'Wharping' of the rear bumper is possibly due to heat from the exhaust. Any thoughts, would this make it a warranty issue?

Thanks


----------

